# Why do I feel like this about possibility of a boy?



## Halle71

I feel really mean for our new baby but I desperately want another girl even though when I found out Matilda was a girl I thought phew, now I&#8217;ve got my girl it doesn&#8217;t matter what happens next.

I am posting here because everyone who has used the nub and skull theory to guess the gender on my scan pic has guessed boy. I know it&#8217;s not 100% but comparing the skull to Matilda&#8217;s scan the skull shape is completely different &#8211; she has a very rounded top of the skull whereas this baby is much flatter. 

The scan pic I have was a quickie transvaginal one from a 10 minute reassurance scan so I&#8217;m somehow hoping that it may be the angle and a new picture will reveal a girl!

I&#8217;m having my NT scan this afternoon and all my excitement has gone now I think it&#8217;s probably a boy. I&#8217;m even wishing we didn&#8217;t get pregnant the month that I did because the next month we may have had a girl. Is this crazy or does anyone else feel like this?

I just keep thinking of all her gorgeous little clothes we have kept just in case.....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kayleighg

Hiya I was the same, I've got a little girl who's 7 and when I got pregnant again I kept saying 'it better be a girl!' Well he wasn't lol, found out at 16 week he was a boy and I was not at all impressed. My acting skills in the scanning room were awful and everyone could tell I wasn't happy. But after the initial shock you do realise he's still gonna be your gorgeous little baba and you'll love em just as much!
And I really wouldn't pay much attention to the nub and skull theorys they're not always right at all, mine wasn't! Mine's kicking as I type and it's soooo cute..you'll find out soon enough, good luck :) x


----------



## pixeldust

What is it about a boy that you are so anxious about?


----------



## Halle71

pixeldust said:


> What is it about a boy that you are so anxious about?

It's a good question and I don't think it's about 'having a boy' rather 'not having a girl'. Maybe because it's all I know but I assumed I would have another girl and pictured our life with two daughters. I don't have a sister, just two brothers, and growing up I really wanted one so i now want that for Matilda. If we had two girls and I was pregnant with a boy I think I would be over the moon.


----------

